# Show me pics of couples' art!



## KD142000 (Sep 19, 2019)

Hey, all!

So, after checking if a thread like this already existed...it's been at least 7 months since it was last updated. So, as not to necro anything, here's a new one!

Post your couples art here (it can be you and your significant other or another couple you really like).

After enough responses, we'll have a vote on which couple is the cutest!
So, post the best of the best that you have!
NOTE: Self-voting is not allowed!

Here's my latest couples art featuring myself and @AcerbicSeth, drawn by @Flauschwurm!






Best of luck!


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 19, 2019)

Cute!


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 19, 2019)

Well you know this one, KD, as it was a gift from yourself!!!
@Zugai and I being adorable!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Sep 19, 2019)

My boyfriend, Sproing


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 19, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Well you know this one, KD, as it was a gift from yourself!!!
> @Zugai and I being adorable!
> View attachment 71292


Awww, it's a wonderful gift that I was happy to give! @Tris did a fabulous job!


Infrarednexus said:


> My boyfriend, Sproing


How sweet! A pair of cuties :3


----------



## Flauschwurm (Sep 20, 2019)

Oh heyeah, I drew that and it was fun!! :>

I can also contribute sth else I've drawn, this is me and my GF <3


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 21, 2019)

Me and my boyfriend, Ash!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 21, 2019)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Me and my boyfriend, Ash!


What a lovely pic :3


Flauschwurm said:


> Oh heyeah, I drew that and it was fun!! :>
> 
> I can also contribute sth else I've drawn, this is me and my GF <3


Awww, that's so beautiful and adorable :3

By the way, there's a poll planned for this thread!
Let's find out who the cutest couple is!
To enter, post your couples art.


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 22, 2019)

Here me and @Joni, drawn by @Airis Kiahin


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 22, 2019)




----------



## Ashwolves5 (Sep 23, 2019)

This is my favorite one of me and my husband. It was a commission for “The Lovers” tarot card face. Art is by Denotec.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 23, 2019)

A poll is up to see which of these cute furry couples are the cutest!

You can still enter after this.
Just post a pic of couples art and you'll be added into the poll.
Note that self-voting is not allowed!

Here's the current entrants!


Spoiler: AcerbicSeth X KD142000













Spoiler: MintyCheetah X Zugai













Spoiler: InfraredNexus X Sproing













Spoiler: FluffyShutterbug X Beatle9













Spoiler: Flaushwurm X her GF













Spoiler: ConorHyena X Joni













Spoiler: Ashwolves5 X her husband













Spoiler: Deathless X Tuffy


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Sep 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> A poll is up to see which of these cute furry couples are the cutest!
> 
> You can still enter after this.
> Just post a pic of couples art and you'll be added into the poll.
> ...


My boyfriend's handle is Beatle9, btw.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Sep 23, 2019)

Is self voting allowed? If not, I'll re-cast.


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 23, 2019)

A Minty cheetah said:


> Is self voting allowed? If not, I'll re-cast.


Self voting isn't allowed, no.
Should post that somewhere!


----------



## Deathless (Sep 23, 2019)

I drew this not too long ago, my girl Deathless and Tuffy


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Deathless said:


> I drew this not too long ago, my girl Deathless and Tuffy


Awww, that's a wonderful and cute drawing :3
Added you into the poll, too


----------



## Deathless (Sep 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> Awww, that's a wonderful and cute drawing :3
> Added you into the poll, too


Thank you!


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 23, 2019)

Yeet


Spoiler: Art dump


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 23, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> Yeet
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Art dump
> ...


*Gasp!*
Awww, it's so adorable :3
Also, could you tell me what the name of the other fur is, please?
Then, I'll add you to the poll


----------



## Crimcyan (Sep 23, 2019)

KD142000 said:


> *Gasp!*
> Awww, it's so adorable :3
> Also, could you tell me what the name of the other fur is, please?
> Then, I'll add you to the poll


Mcthankies, the other person is @Floofy Puggles


----------



## Tendo64 (Sep 24, 2019)

<eyes emoji>
I love couple art!!

I've shared this many times before, but I got this pic of Vannili and Jasper in January, from one of my favorite artists ever, Beautiful-kitties on DA. ;w; I adore anime art styles like this one.


 
As well, in November, I commissioned this piece from fire-ebony on DA of Sunburst and Lucent! I love the coloring style of this one, it's like a children's book illustration :3


----------



## ConorHyena (Sep 24, 2019)

I wouldn't be able to cast a vote, they're all so cute!


----------



## KD142000 (Sep 24, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> <eyes emoji>
> I love couple art!!
> 
> I've shared this many times before, but I got this pic of Vannili and Jasper in January, from one of my favorite artists ever, Beautiful-kitties on DA. ;w; I adore anime art styles like this one.
> ...


Unfortunately, I can't add you to the poll.
However, these are amazingly cute pics!!


----------



## Maro (Sep 26, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Love run by Maroko







www.furaffinity.net: Lazy afternoon by Maroko 








www.furaffinity.net: Lovecats by Maroko


----------



## Skittles (Sep 26, 2019)

I have a couple involving my sona Skittles and my fiancee, Silvear the bear.


----------



## TR273 (Sep 27, 2019)

Just put the finishing touches to this one.



Two of my OC's enjoying a tender moment.
(Sebastian and Kathleen)


----------

